# Thought you were having a bad day...



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Client comes in using the tax id of the American Cancer Society.

Sell her thousands of dollars worth of tees, fleece, etc.

Invoice still owing for $754.50 since Jan 31.

If I'm not paid by noon today, state's atty's office is going to charge the client with embezzlement from a charity (criminal offense).

Talk about betting on the come. Happens all the time.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh my. Do you know if the person actually worked at the charity?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

amy_schutt said:


> Happens all the time.


You need to practice better due diligence. . Large charities don't just walk into your shop, tax id in hand, and place orders without some due diligence on your part. Their business card is from the charity. Contact number is the charity number, deposit payment is a charity check, etc.

Balances due upon delivery, no exceptions.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

She paid in full just now.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

We've had major charity and NPO embezzlement cases around here to the tune of hundreds of thousands of dollars. Kids sports leagues are a popular target. Ppl just keep sinking to new lows. Glad it worked out in your favor. I guess she was just 'borrowing' the money. I hope the ACS audits their books.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I did all the due diligence that I knew to do. She had full backing of the ACS.

I, too, am glad it all worked out.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Paid upfront is the only way. 

I may lose a sale or two a year-but I can not imagine how many people would order and not pick up, or change their mind because they kept shopping and got a better deal. 

We price our stuff low and either they want to do business with us on our terms or they don't. 

I agree with the youth sports leagues-by far the worse. 

Put churches 2nd on the list of where money goes missing.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, deposit or in full are the only way to go.


----------



## yourAlamo (Oct 28, 2007)

If $750 is the worst mistakes you ever make, you should sleep easily every night.

I don't own a printing business, but in other business - I think a 50/50 arrangement (with credit card) is best. 50% paid on order, 50% on pickup.

There is always some mild skepticism from a customer when they have to pay in full before getting anything. Sure, they could pay 50% and then walk away, but the odds seem pretty small on that.

Just a bit more legit in my eyes. What if I pay you 100% and you go out of business next week? That's not a fun prospect.

--
Anyway, really just wanted to comment on the small loss you were talking about. Learn the lesson and move on, there will be much bigger mistakes to make in life, make sure you learn from each one!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

yourAlamo said:


> If $750 is the worst mistakes you ever make, you should sleep easily every night.
> 
> I don't own a printing business, but in other business - I think a 50/50 arrangement (with credit card) is best. 50% paid on order, 50% on pickup.
> 
> ...


You might want to proof read your website, just a heads up.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

You want to get a deposit that is large enough to at least cover your material. 50% is customary. Cash upon delivery on the other end. I used to do large sign contracts for contractors and I got 1/3-1/3-and 1/3. One third with the contract, 1/3 when fabrication was done (we would build the whole job, photograph it and let the customer come inspect it (we also had it covered under insurance). The other 1/3 was due progressively as installation was done. Never lost a dollar with that method. Not exactly applicable here, but just an example.


----------



## yourAlamo (Oct 28, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> You might want to proof read your website, just a heads up.


uh, thanks, I'll get right on that....


----------

